# Why is this not in the media?



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

[h=1]'House of horrors' abortion clinic worker 'was handed a screaming newborn  with no eyes or mouth and asked to deal with it'[/h]

*Dr Kermit  Gosnell, 72, is on trial for 'murdering seven babies and a woman, 41' at an  abortion clinic in Philadelphia
*
*His former  employee Sherry West testified at his trial that she saw women visit the clinic  who appeared too pregnant to be there*
*She  testified that she was asked to 'help' with a underdeveloped newborn whose  screams 'sounded like a little alien'*
*Eight  clinic employees have pleaded guilty to various charges in the  case
*
  By Lydia Warren
*UPDATED:*09:09 EST, 9 April 2013



Comments (120)
 Share






A woman who worked at a Philadelphia abortion  clinic has testified how she was handed a glass pan carrying a screaming newborn  with no eyes or mouth and told to deal with it.
Sherry West, who is a witness in the murder  trial against her former boss Dr. Kermit Gosnell, said that when the tiny  'specimen' screamed 'it sounded like a little alien'.

West is testifying in the case under a deal with prosecutors  after she pleaded  guilty to third-degree murder involving the death of a 41-year-old woman at the  clinic.
Gosnell, 72, is charged with murdering seven  babies at Philadelphia Women's Medical Society and with the death of the woman,  who suffered cardiac arrest after she was given too much  anesthesia.












Horror: Sherry West, left, has testified that she  witnessed undeveloped fetuses being born at the clinic run by Dr. Kermit  Gosnell, right, who is on trial for murdering seven babies and one  woman


He performed illegal, late-term abortions and  when the babies were born alive, he would sever their spinal cords to kill them,  prosecutors have claimed over the four-week trial.


West agreed that she was shocked at the size  of the women who visited the clinic, as many looked as if they were too far  along in their pregnancies to undergo an abortion. 
[h=4]More...[/h]

Constantly  beeping alarms in hospitals linked to as many as 500 patient deaths because  'desensitized' caregivers ignore thwm
'I  killed my sister's abusive boyfriend': Reddit user reported to FBI after he  makes starling 'confession' on comment website using MEME of a cuddly  bear
Tennessee  boy, 4, accidentally kills wife of sheriff's deputy as he shows off his gun to a  relative

She said that she hated working at the clinic  but, like other employees there, she was given a job by Gosnell when she was  struggling and desperate for money, the *Philadelphia  Inquirer* reported.

She had left her job as a surgical technician  after 22 years when she contracted hepatitis C and began suffering from  depression. She had not received a pay check in nearly two years when Gosnell,  who had been her own doctor for two decades, offered to find her some  work.







On trial: Kermit Gosnell, pictured, is accused of  killing the babies at the Philadelphia Women?s Medical Society clinic and a  41-year-old woman who was administered too much anesthesia and suffered cardiac  arrest

She went on to learn how to perform  ultrasounds and give IV sedatives and drugs.

In one particularly graphic description, she  spoke about a time when she  was handed a 18- to 24-inch-long newborn in a glass  pan by an assistant who asked for her help.

'I saw it, and I thought, "What do you expect  me to do?"' she said. 'It didn't have eyes or a mouth but it was like  screeching, making this  noise. It was weird. It sounded like a little  alien.'
She said she was so 'freaked out' that she  left the room and did not know what happened to the baby.
She insisted the employees did not give drugs  to patients without first calling Gosnell.










Murder? West, a former worker at the Women's Medical  Society, said many women came to the clinic for abortions but looked as if they  were too far along in their pregnancies to be there










'House of horrors': Another former employee claimed he  saw 100 live babies killed at the clinic, pictured






House of horror: A grand jury photograph shows what  police say are plastic bags hiding body parts in a refrigerator inside the  Philadelphia practice
She said she was present when Karnamaya Mongar went  into cardiac arrest during an abortion in  November 2009 and that Gosnell later held a staff meeting to tell workers what  to say to police.
West did as she was told, explaining:  'I felt a loyalty to him because he had  been my doctor for so long.'
Other employees have described how they saw  about 100 babies born alive and then 'snipped' with surgical scissors in the  back of the neck, to ensure their 'demise'.
Others spoke of gruesome scenes at the clinic  which was allegedly found dirty and rundown with rusting surgical instruments. 







'Victim': Karnamaya Mongar, 41, died at Gosnell's clinic  during an abortion procedure in November 2009



A Grand Jury report said the clinic was crawling with cats and reeking of  animal urine and feces. Furniture and blankets were stained with blood and  instruments were not properly  sterilized.
Disturbingly, the report alleged that fetal  remains were stuffed  into: 'cabinets, in the basement, in a freezer, in jars  and bags and  plastic jugs'.
'It would rain fetuses. Fetuses and blood all  over the place. It is  literally a beheading. It is separating the brain from  the body,' one former employee Stephen Massof told NBC.
But he said he believed the  intentions of  his boss were honest and that the doctor believed he was helping the  women,  often extremely poor, who came to him







The doctor: Kermit Gosnell






Charged: Pearl Gosnell






Employee: Elizabeth Hampton 









Arrested: Tina Baldwin 






Assistant: Lynda Williams 






Worker: Adrine Moton









Accomplice: Eileen O'Neil






Locked up: Stephen Massof






Held: Maddline Joe 






'I believe that Dr. Gosnell was honestly  trying to help women and protect them from abuse and neglect,' Massof  said.
The trial is in its fourth week and is expected to last another month. If  Gosnell is found guilty he could be given the death penalty.  

Eight clinic employees have pleaded guilty to various charges, while a ninth  is on trial with Gosnell. 
Gosnell's lawyer denies the murder charge and disputes that any  babies were  born alive. He also challenges the gestational age of the  aborted fetuses,  calling them inexact estimates. 

Read more:

Former Gosnell employee testifies that problem  abortion "really freaked me out"



Read more: 'House of horrors' abortion clinic worker 'was handed a screaming newborn with no eyes or mouth and asked to deal with it' | Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

[h=1]Plea Agreement For No Jail Blows Up; Glastonbury Couple Accused Of Abusing Boys Headed To Trial[/h][h=2]




 *Follow Your Town News On The Courant's Glastonbury Facebook Page*
[/h]











Email








Share



236​
















1
2
next
|   single page

New claims from one of the alleged victims leads to decision to go to trial. 
By DAVID OWENS and KELLY GLISTA, dowens@courant.comThe Hartford Courant9:33 p.m. EDT, April 5, 2013


HARTFORD?                                                                                    
? A judge on Friday allowed two Glastonbury men, accused two years ago of sexually assaulting two of their nine adopted boys, to withdraw their no-contest pleas and take their cases to trial.
The unusual action came during what was to be a sentencing hearing for George Harasz and Douglas Wirth, who entered pleas in January to one felony count each of risk of injury to a minor. They agreed to suspended prison sentences. The only issue for Friday's hearing was to be whether each would be required to register as sex offenders.


Related


George Harasz and Douglas Wirth
Topics
                Sex Crimes              
                Trials              
                Abusive Behavior              
See more topics ?
X
                  Sexual Misconduct                

                  Justice System                

                  Criminals                

                  Judges                

                  Assault                

                  Lawyers                

                  Prosecution                

                  Court Preliminary                

                  Laws                

                  Criminal Laws                





But a new allegation of sexual assault against Harasz by one of the victims, contained in a pre-sentence investigation of Harasz, helped scrap the plea agreement. The case was further clouded Friday by disclosure in court of new allegations of abuse by three other of the nine children. No new criminal charges have been filed.
                                                    Get Our *iPad App*!                                                
The new information gives rise to the possibility of new criminal charges, and therefore continuing with Friday's planned sentencing would not have been prudent, prosecutor David Zagaja told Judge Joan K. Alexander. Further, Zagaja said, the victim has said he wants to testify against Wirth and Harasz at trial.
"I think the only proper resolution of this matter is to try it," Zagaja said.
Initially, Harasz, 49, was charged with two counts of first-degree sexual assault, aggravated first-degree sexual assault, fourth-degree sexual assault, two counts of risk of injury to a minor and cruelty to persons. Wirth, 45, was initially charged with third-degree sexual assault and risk of injury to a minor. Those charges were reduced to a single charge for each man as part of the plea agreement.
Defense attorneys Hubert J. Santos, representing Harasz, and Michael Dwyer, representing Wirth, reached the same conclusion and asked the judge to allow their clients to withdraw the no-contest pleas they entered in January.
"This case needs to be tried so these men can clear their names," Santos said.
The judge agreed to allow them to withdraw the pleas. While acknowledging a trial is a risk for the prosecution and the defense, Alexander said having a trial is "in the interest of justice. The facts must be shown and must be shown publicly."
The new allegations of abuse revealed in the pre-sentence investigation are "dramatically different and more extreme," the judge said.
"[The son said] he has scars from being held down and raped and that those injuries were inflicted by a weapon," Zagaja said, quoting the report.
Alexander also had pointed questions for a state Department of Children and Families lawyer. She asked why a DCF social worker, who accompanied the victim to the interview with a probation officer, heard the new allegation of sexual assault and did not report it to law enforcement. State law requires DCF officials to report such allegations to law enforcement within 12 hours, she noted.
Matthew LaRock, a DCF attorney who was in court Friday, responded that the DCF worker thought the allegation was part and parcel of the criminal case pending against Wirth and Harasz.
Alexander called the response "disingenuous."
The victim noted in the interview that he had never told investigators about the incident, the judge said. "How could that be interpreted as part and parcel," she asked.
Later, DCF Commissioner Joette Katz, who was also in court, said the new allegation would immediately be referred for investigation. She also revealed that three of five younger children the couple adopted have alleged abuse by Wirth and Harasz to counselors.
Although the sentencing did not proceed, one of the alleged teenage victims spoke and urged that Wirth and Harasz be jailed. He said the physical, psychological and sexual abuse began when he was 6 years old. Wirth and Harasz would touch him and violate him, he said, and would make him satisfy them sexually. The alleged victim ? the same one who made the new allegations ? said Harasz and Wirth abused him when no one else was around.
"They took turns raping me over and over," he said. "Anyone who would do this to a child is a sick, demented person."
Several others people spoke on behalf of Wirth and Harasz, including Carlos Harasz, the brother of two of the men who have made allegations against their parents; Harasz's biological son and daughter; and Wirth's father Russell Wirth. They called the accusers liars and said they were mentally ill.
Carlos Harasz said his brother was lying. The abuse he described, Carlos Harasz said, was what he and his brothers instead suffered at the hand of other foster parents. Harasz and Wirth did not abuse them, he said.


Copyright ? 2013, The Hartford Courant


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 10, 2013)

But if it had no mouth, how was it screaming ?

I guess you could make a yelp in your throat, but that aint screaming ?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> But if it had no mouth, how was it screaming ?



That's the point, they were way to far along to have been aborted.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2013)

keep your mouth closed n try to scream. it had no mouth opening maybe but still had vocal cords.???


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> That's the point, they were way to far along to have been aborted.



I see. I didn't read the article, the headline just jumped out at me. I blame this KushBerry for this,  it's delish by the way.

LMAO at all these posts too.


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2013)

...........I new the 'GOOD DOCTOR' from the early 70's......He was the Director of Mantua Half Way House....38th & Hamilton West Philly...[methadone treatment]  the girls told me Gosnell hit on all the 'Working Ladies'.....


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 10, 2013)

They are not in the media because it doesn't fit an agenda.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 10, 2013)

This was all over the local news in Philly, and thats its. Like Zap said, it doesnt fit the agenda.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 10, 2013)

because killing babies is accepted and personal responsibility is looked down upon in the US.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2013)

[h=2]Gosnell Attorney: Babies? Deaths Justify Snipping Their Necks[/h]_by Cheryl Sullenger | Philadelphia, PA | LifeNews.com | 4/11/13 3:03 PM_


Print
Email
*National*






_WARNING:  This story contains graphic images and descriptions._?
Yesterday, the primary defense theory in the Kermit Gosnell murder case was explored by defense attorney Jack McMahon, who posits that all the babies aborted at Gosnell?s clinic were already dead when their spinal cords were ?snipped? to ensure ?fetal demise.?
McMahon pressed former Gosnell employee Lynda Williams concerning her duties at Gosnell?s ?House of Horrors? abortion clinic that included cleaning up and disposing of babies born after late-term abortions, many of which were beyond the legal gestational limit of 24 weeks.
Williams had previously testified of a baby that was delivered into a toilet at the clinic in Gosnell?s absence. She told the court that when she saw the baby moving, she picked him up and stabbed the back of his neck with surgical scissors as Gosnell had taught her to do.


Later, Williams said that Gosnell reassured her that the baby was dead already and that any movement was ?involuntary movement, a last breath.? He told her drugs given to the woman earlier had already
killed the baby.
*?If a baby moves, it?s alive.?*
A neonatologist that testified before the Grand Jury said that what Gosnell told his people was absolutely false.
?If a baby moves, it is alive. Equally troubling, it feels a ?tremendous amount of pain? when its spinal cord is severed,? said the report.
The drug Gosnell claims to have used was Digoxin, a medicine once widely used to treat heart attacks. Late-term abortionists routinely inject Digoxin into the fetus or the amniotic fluid around the growing baby to induce the equivalent of a heart attack, paralyzing the heart muscle and killing the baby.
*Babies Known to Survive Digoxin Injection*
McMahon stated previously in court that babies never survive Digoxin injections. However, Operation Rescue has documentation McMahon?s assumptions are simply not true.
In fact, literature on the subject of the efficacy of Digoxin injections to accomplish ?fetal demise? indicate that the injections fail about 13% of the time even under the best circumstances, and if the drug is injected into the amniotic sac instead of the fetus, the failure rate on the first try can be as astronomically high as 70 percent.





One example of the failure of Digoxin to kill a baby on the first effort is the abortion of Michelle Armesto (Berge)?s 24 weeks 5 days. Armesto testified before a Kansas Legislative Hearing about her abortion in 2003 at Women?s Health Care Services in Wichita, Kansas. She provided Operation Rescue with a copy of her abortion records which clearly indicate that the Digoxin injection had to be redone on Day 2 of her procedure after fetal heart tones were detected.
Another well documented example of digoxin survival is that of ?Baby Rowan? who was aborted at 22 weeks at James S. Pendergraft?s EPOC Center in Orlando, Florida in 2005. Pendergraft has publicly discussed his use of Digoxin in late-term abortions. However, when Rowan?s mother delivered him in a toilet inside the clinic, she noticed that he was moving and gasping for breath. A friend called 911 to obtain help when clinic workers ignored the mother?s pleas, then turned away emergency responders away when they arrived. Baby Rowan died of extreme prematurity in his mother?s arms. The film ?22 Weeks? is based on this tragic incident.
*Expert Testimony Refutes Defense Theory*
An earlier witness in Gosnell?s trial, Dr. Karen Feisullin, a practicing ObGyn at a major metropolitan hospital, testified that Digoxin injections are done prior to the insertion of laminaria sticks, which slowly expand and dilate the cervix. She said it can take up to 24 hours for Digoxin to actually kill a pre-born baby, depending where the injection is made.
Feisullin also testified that there would be no medical reason to snip the spinal cords of babies after they had been aborted, and certainly no known reason to sever their feet and keep them in jars of formaldehyde, as Gosnell did.
Previous testimony is devastating to the prosecutions claims that every baby had been injected with Digoxin, including that of the medical examiner told the court under oath that there was no evidence of puncture in any of the fetuses he examined that had been seized from Gosnell?s clinic. A toxicologist further testified that there was no trace of Digoxin in any of the toxicology screenings done on the fetal remains.
*CLICK LIKE IF YOU?RE PRO-LIFE!*



*Fetus or Newborn?*
Williams and others testified that the snipping of spinal cords was to ?ensure fetal demise? as if this gruesome technique was used as an insurance policy to make sure the baby was actually dead. Yet all the ?snippings? took place after the babies were born. At that point, they are no longer ?fetuses? but are considered newborn babies. The killing of newborns legally qualifies as murder.
Photos shown in court last week of babies? remains that were seized from Gosnell?s clinic all bore a gaping wound in the back of the neck.
?At Gosnell?s abortion mill, the lines of legal conduct were blurred and the boundaries of ethical conduct seemed non-existent,? said Troy Newman, President of Operation Rescue. ?Once a baby is birthed, it is impossible to ?ensure fetal demise.? Gosnell relied on undereducated, inexperienced workers who would fall for his semantics. Legitimate medical professionals would have turned him in years earlier.?
*Patient Testifies*





Also testifying yesterday was Chanice Mannings, 20, who tearfully told the court of her late-term abortion experience with Gosnell when she was just 15-years old. Mannings said she did not remember any injection prior to the insertion of the laminaria at the beginning of her late-term abortion.
The medical examiner previously testified that Baby Mannings was 29-weeks gestation at the time of death and contained no puncture wounds, bolstering the prosecution?s case that Gosnell never gave the injections and falsified medical records when he noted that he did.
*Similarities to Another Abortion Murder Case*
Misrepresenting the use of Digoxin injections is not unique to Gosnell. Steven Chase Brigham was suspended from practicing medicine after authorities discovered that he was operating an illegal bi-state abortion clinic in Maryland very similar to Gosnell?s operation in Philadelphia. Brigham would begin the late-term abortions in New Jersey, then finish them at a secret abortion clinic in Elkton, Maryland. Medical records from Patient D.B., who nearly died from a botched late-term abortion, contained a form titled Laminaria Insertion & Induction of Fetal Demise, which was produced at Brigham?s Voorhees, New Jersey, facility on August 12, 2010, the day before D.B. botched surgery in Maryland. On that form, Brigham documents a pelvic exam and laminaria insertion, but the section of the form that is supposed to document an injection into the baby that would bring about fetal demise is left blank. Like Gosnell, Brigham attempted to tell authorities he had injected the fetus with Digoxin, but records and evidence indicated that he never bothered.
Brigham was arrested and charged with murder in Maryland, however, the charges were dropped when the prosecution?s expert witness was pressured by the abortion lobby into withdrawing from the case.
?It seems extremely improbable that so many of Gosnell?s employees would plead guilty to murder if the babies were in fact dead. The weight of the medical examiner?s testimony and the toxicology results coupled with the overwhelming testimony from his own employees tips the scales against Gosnell. However, the trial has a long way to go and we expect that McMahon will attempt to pull a rabbit out of his hat before this is over,? said Newman.
Testimony for the prosecution?s case continues today. Operation Rescue will return to the courtroom next week to provide first-hand accounts from the trial.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 11, 2013)

I could've went without seeing that, but thanks, Jag.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2013)

well...Im pretty disgusted by this and barely ventured into this thread but not only was the first article on the news it was on cnn


----------

